# Another Surf Fishing Trip



## LDUBS (Feb 5, 2021)

This surf fishing stuff might be getting to be a habit. Joined my son for a morning of surf fishing. Weather was beautiful. Between the two of us 4 halibut and one silver perch. No pics of the fish. They were so small we would need a zoom lens. haha. 

We were using basic hi-lo rigs. I'm using a very old Garcia Conolon rod with an Okuma reel.


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks for sharing the report! This cold is killing me. I will be heading to Mexico on March 9, hopefully solid reports to share from me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinny Fleet (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks for teh report.

Absolutely nothing wrong with the older gear. In their day the Garcia Cnolon's were the T-Rex of surf rods! And they still work!


----------



## Tinny Fleet (Feb 6, 2021)

BTW where was this? Somewhere out west, right?


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 6, 2021)

We were at Salmon Creek Beach. Just north of Bodega Bay (Northern California). 

I bought my Garcia Conolon new way back when. I can't give an exact date, but it is older than my son in the pic. So I would guess at least 35 years, & maybe 40. The decal is still barely visible. All but one guide and the tip have been replaced & new wrapping. So I think it is good for another 40. Haha.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 6, 2021)

Jim said:


> Thanks for sharing the report! This cold is killing me. I will be heading to Mexico on March 9, hopefully solid reports to share from me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I got to admit that we are pretty spoiled with the weather out here. That has to be an exciting trip. I sure look forward to reading your reports and hope you take a lot of pic's.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 11, 2021)

Caught 10 more surf perch yesterday. Pretty good eating fish. Hiking up the sand dunes to get back to the parking lot has me huffing and puffing. Might have to start exercising if I keep this up.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks for reporting. I am dying to get out on the beach


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 24, 2021)

Thanks. With the new travel trailer I try to camp in places near a beach. Mrs Ldubs actually prefers surf perch to trout, and I have to admit so do I. The following is from late in the day this past Friday down at Santa Cruz (Monterey Bay CA). Caught small shiner perch. Put them all back.


----------



## Attwanl (Apr 28, 2021)

Nice pic of you surf fishing... what was the temp there? I see everyone is were jackets.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 28, 2021)

Thanks Attwani. It wasn't terribly cold. Maybe in the 50's & overcast. No real wind to speak of. 

My son and I are planning on going surf fishing again either Sunday or Monday, depending on his work schedule. Unlike his old man, he still has to work for a living so isn't free to go all the time. 

I'll tell you. Between the travel trailer, chasing trout in the boat, and getting back into surf fishing, I hardly have time for yard work any more. Hmmm, in the immortal words of Grandpa Gustafson, "_So what's the problem!_" haha.


----------

